# Slang



## martinemussies

Hi there! 

I was wondering.... in university (I study musicology with a minor in Russian),
we only learn 'proper' Russian. But does anyone around here knows any type
of slang? For example, a classmate of mine uses the word "KLAS" when she
wants to say "GREAT". Is this really Russian or just a joke of hers? And do
you guys know how to say things like "c-ya" and "hi there" in Russian?

POKA! xx Martine.


----------



## MindStorm

Hi!
yep, "klas" is a russian word, spelled like "klass". Класс! I think it came from the expression высший класс, wich means top-grade or first class.

about c-ya.. hmm, i don't know, it is just "увидимся", i think..
when someone tells you an idea you like, you can say "тема"
такая тема-врубайся, страна-люди хотят поэзии на.. (just a little excursive =))
Hi there you can say many different ways: здарофф!(comes from novoyaz), привет!(traditional), йоу!(Yo!), Хеллово( hello and Здоро'во combined together), Прив!(shortened Привет(as for me, I don't like this form)) etc.

when you dont like something, you can say отстой(correct) or оцтой(novoyaz), adressed to the thing you dont like (it is similar to the saying "this sucks!")

if you say зашиби'сь, you show that you like something (similar to класс), but only if you say it with a major intonation. otherwise it shows your displeasure, especially if it is pronounced like за-ши-бись..


----------



## Lev Yakupov

martinemussies said:
			
		

> And do you guys know how to say things like "c-ya" and "hi there" in Russian?


cya - I guess a most common translations would be like:
СчастлИво! - [schastlI:vo] - Be happy!
УдАчи! - [UdAchi:] - Wish you good luck!
До встрЕчи! - [Do: vstrechi:] - Get you soon!
Ещё увИдимся! - [Eshe': UvI:dims'ja] - word by word translation (not very popular).

Martine i think, that MindStorm translations of 'hi there' is not so popular, but that's only my opinion  Just use:
ЗдорОво! - [ZdorO:vo] - hi there!
Or most impressive:
ЗдорОво, мужикИ! - [ZdorO:vo muzhikI:] - Hi fellows (for men only)! - I think you mates appreciate this 

Or if you impressed by something you can say, but this a bit unofficial and on the edge of vulgar  :
Охренеть! - [Ohre:nEt'] - Omg! Cool!
Or more common:
Ни чего себе! - [Ni chego sebe] - Wow!
Ну ты даешь! - [Nu: ty daE'sh'] - You rocks!

And very popular alternatives for 'yes' sentence:
Ага! - [agA:] - yep!
Угу... - [ugu:] - yep... (with some offended notes)

uff  there a lot of others of course, but it's a bit hard to remember more, 'cuz of their commonness. So got your questions here!


----------



## martinemussies

Здорoво, мужики MindStorm и Лeв !!  
Охренеть - cпасибо! Счастливо и yдачи! 
До встрeчи, xx Maртине. (ладно? )


----------



## Lev Yakupov

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Здорoво, мужики MindStorm и Лeв !!


Привет, Martine!

By the way how would be correct to spell in russian your name:
Мартин, Марта, Мартинес?



			
				martinemussies said:
			
		

> Охренеть - cпасибо! Счастливо и yдачи!


Спасибо! Очень приятно.  Thnx, very nice to hear this from you!



			
				martinemussies said:
			
		

> (ладно? )


Конечно! - Of couse!
Не вопрос! - No doubt in it!
Естественно! - Surely!
О чём речь! - There're no objections!

But, my english translations is rough approximation. We take's this sentense as a convertible terms.



			
				martinemussies said:
			
		

> До встрeчи, xx Maртине.


Счастливо!


----------



## lostinmymind101

HELLO!! my 1st post ever!!Awkward Question: My friend is bi(sexual) and she likes to study languages.... and she was just wondering what "bi"  is in russian slang... she already knows that Gjermafroditnij is bisexual in formal terms, but she wants to know it in common terms. Dictionaries didnt help. LOL... so yeah if you would please give me the definition she would be most grateful!  and oh yes!, if there is a difference in the word between bi-girls and bi-boys then please mark it.Thank 'You!!-ArT


----------



## Lev Yakupov

> ...but she wants to know it in common terms...
> ...if there is a difference in the word between bi-girls and bi-boys...



Well, unfortunately, I haven't such mates  But as I listen over there:
Бисексуал (for bi-boy) - [bi seksua:l]
Бисексуалка (for bi-girl) [bi seksua:lka]
or just: би (for both genders) - [bi:]
would be nearly right!

For example:
Она би. - _She is a bisexual (girl)_.

And also b-boy, what sounding like bi-boy, here (in German as I know too) is just a break dancer


----------



## dexy

I know you can use пока (paka) in the sense of c ya. Isn't that so? It's not literally "c ya" but it is used in the same situation.

also do you use таскать (так сказать) a lot, cause I know this one from my dad, but well, his Russian is some 20 years old.

And last, but not least, doesn't гермафродит mean "hermaphrodite"? Which is rather somebody who has both male and female sexual characteristics and organs than somebody who si bi-sexual? There is a difference here.


----------



## smorodina

dexy said:
			
		

> I know you can use пока (paka) in the sense of c ya. Isn't that so? It's not literally "c ya" but it is used in the same situation..


It literally means "for now". Yes, and it is used when you mean to say "see you" 



			
				dexy said:
			
		

> also do you use таскать (так сказать) a lot, cause I know this one from my dad, but well, his Russian is some 20 years old...


I think it was a sort of fashionable expression somewhat about 20 years ago. And I'm not sure if it still is. (Lev, help plese  )
Personally, I do not use often. 



			
				dexy said:
			
		

> And last, but not least, doesn't гермафродит mean "hermaphrodite"? Which is rather somebody who has both male and female sexual characteristics and organs than somebody who si bi-sexual? There is a difference here.


 
absolutely agree.


----------



## smorodina

> Здорoво, мужики MindStorm и Лeв !!
> Охренеть - cпасибо!
> (ладно? )


 
Лев, ну, чему ты девочку учишь? 
Хотя прикольно, если честно


----------



## Lev Yakupov

Good morning!


			
				dexy said:
			
		

> ...also do you use таскать (так сказать) a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> smorodina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And I'm not sure if it still is...
Click to expand...

Well, I never heard таскать, as a shortening of так сказать, I prefer to use a full-length variant, actually it (the short form) is a verb with 'to carry something' meaning. But there are many similar phrases:

Типа or Типа того- I guess right english translation would be like a Spud (from 'Trainspotting' of Irvine Welsh) favourite phrase: _likesay_.

Вроде того, Так то, Таким образом, Что-то в этом духе - _There it is, like this_. More polite versions of типа.

But, nevertheless, all these phrases just an expletives 



			
				dexy said:
			
		

> And last, but not least, doesn't гермафродит mean "hermaphrodite"?


Yes, it is. And in case of it's science background, a lot of people use it like a joke, having in mind some microorganisms.
But in my dictionary (Lingvo) this word also mean a bisexual, so now in common use borders of this word are blured.



			
				smorodina said:
			
		

> Лев, ну, чему ты девочку учишь?


A common, wide-used russian, which you hardly find out in textbook's  Yes it mostly concerned to spoken russian, and in case of that more intresting to learn, I hope so


----------



## lostinmymind101

I Forgot to say "thank you Lev".... So... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!!! Oh yeah... and my friend says thanks too! LOL.... -aRt & jULia


----------



## Inara

Lev Yakupov said:
			
		

> if you impressed by something you can say, but this a bit unofficial and on the edge of vulgar  :
> Охренеть! - [Ohre:nEt'] - Omg! Cool!


 
this is a bit too strong, at least for a "good girl" to say 
on the same line: "abaldEtj" is quite acceptable for any folk
"afigEtj" would be somewhere in between, I wouldn't use it with my grandmommy


----------



## janek

If I recall well (Lev, correct me if I'm wrong) one of the 'neutral' slang expressions was круто (kruto) - meaning cool, and also in adjective form. 
It used to be very much en vogue few years ago. Is it still so?
The same was with пацан (pa'tzan) - meaning guy, fellow. But, if I'm not wrong, these two together крутой пацан - meant an undecent businessmen or a gangster.


----------



## Lev Yakupov

Inara said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use it with my grandmommy


Yeah, I'm too  . But between mates, I think, it's being a quite a normal thing.



			
				janek said:
			
		

> If I recall well (Lev, correct me if I'm wrong) one of the 'neutral' slang expressions was круто (kruto) - meaning cool, and also in adjective form.


Oh, surely! How can I forgot this one... Yes, it is still widely used.



			
				janek said:
			
		

> The same was with пацан (pa'tzan) - meaning guy, fellow.


I'm prefer not to use it. As you say it is belong to gangster's and also to a prison slang, and often spoken inside these communities. Furthermore it's actually a only word they use with that meaning there.

There is another more correct variant: парень


----------



## Inara

I think you can still use "patsAn" talking about a child o a young boy. "PatsanY" or "maljchIshki" would stand for "boys". Maybe a bit out of use now a day, but still acceptable, I think. You would meet it in books.


----------



## MindStorm

Yep, you can use "пацан", but it's not a respective form of addrssing. You should'n use it much, I think. Again, it is more useful between gangsters and pitiful people known as "new russians"..


----------



## cyanista

Hi there!

I just thought I'd sort of like to contribute to this thread.. Some nice slang expressions and no foul language

A better expression for a "guy" would be "чувак". It doesn't have the negative implications of "пацан" and is widely used again after a period of oblivion.. But you'd better not say "чувиха" meaning "girl"! You could perhaps use "подруга"

When you want to say that something sucks (which is often with me), you can say "Лажа" or "Ну и лажа!". The adjektive would be "лажовый" ("лажовый клуб" ,"лажовый день", whatever..)

" Блин!" is very widely used to convey anger, irritation, frustration and so on - when someone doesn't want to use stronger words

When you're broke, you say "Я на мели". When you've got money at the moment, you are "при деньгах" (or "при лавэ")

By the way, short for "computer" is "комп". There are thousands of slang expressions in the computer field (mostly Russianized English words) but I'm not sure if you're interested

I could go on endlessly, really!

Even if I didn't mention all the "un-nice" words that stand for booze, drunkenness, drugs, junkies, the homeless, stealing and so on and so forth (they all belong to common language!) I could still write a book about the rest! 

I'm sure there are already such books and dictionaries! And of course your Russian friends (if you're lucky to have some) are living dictionaries of slang


----------



## MindStorm

> "при лавэ"


by the way, this phrase wasn't initially russian, 'coz лавэ means abbreviation LV,i.e. liberal values, or just money. That's all =))


----------



## Garou

Lev Yakupov said:
			
		

> cya - I guess a most common translations would be like:
> СчастлИво! - [schastlI:vo] - Be happy!
> УдАчи! - [UdAchi:] - Wish you good luck!
> До встрЕчи! - [Do: vstrechi:] - Get you soon!
> Ещё увИдимся! - [Eshe': UvI:dims'ja] - word by word translation (not very popular).
> 
> Martine i think, that MindStorm translations of 'hi there' is not so popular, but that's only my opinion  Just use:
> ЗдорОво! - [ZdorO:vo] - hi there!
> Or most impressive:
> ЗдорОво, мужикИ! - [ZdorO:vo muzhikI:] - Hi fellows (for men only)! - I think you mates appreciate this
> 
> Or if you impressed by something you can say, but this a bit unofficial and on the edge of vulgar  :
> Охренеть! - [Ohre:nEt'] - Omg! Cool!
> Or more common:
> Ни чего себе! - [Ni chego sebe] - Wow!
> Ну ты даешь! - [Nu: ty daE'sh'] - You rocks!
> 
> And very popular alternatives for 'yes' sentence:
> Ага! - [agA:] - yep!
> Угу... - [ugu:] - yep... (with some offended notes)
> 
> uff  there a lot of others of course, but it's a bit hard to remember more, 'cuz of their commonness. So got your questions here!


 
haha, as i can see Lev makes mistakes in Russian ))
Ни чего себе! --should be--> Ничего себе! [NichivO sibE] = Wow! 
Охренеть! --should be--> [Ahrin'Et'] --should be--> Omg! Cool!
Ага! - [a:hA:] - yep!
Угу... - [uhu:] - yep... (with some offended notes)
ЗдорОво! - [ZdorO:va] - hi there!

When O is not stressed we pronounce it as A (like in the word 'bar')
When E is not stressed we pronounce it like I (like in the word 'big')

etc


----------



## Garou

smorodina said:
			
		

> It literally means "for now". Yes, and it is used when you mean to say "see you"
> 
> 
> I think it was a sort of fashionable expression somewhat about 20 years ago. And I'm not sure if it still is. (Lev, help plese  )
> Personally, I do not use often.
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely agree.


 
так сказать is often pronounced quickly so that it sounds like тассать (tAssAt') or таксать (tAksAt') or такссать (tAkssAt'). And this is sort of a junk word but many ppl use junk words and just cannot так сказать get rid of them 

BTW never spell it anyhow else but так сказать 'cause these are 2 words meaning 'to say so'


----------



## Garou

janek said:
			
		

> If I recall well (Lev, correct me if I'm wrong) one of the 'neutral' slang expressions was круто (kruto) - meaning cool, and also in adjective form.
> It used to be very much en vogue few years ago. Is it still so?
> The same was with пацан (pa'tzan) - meaning guy, fellow. But, if I'm not wrong, these two together крутой пацан - meant an undecent businessmen or a gangster.


 
крутой пацан may be used if you want to make fun of someone who is lacting like a real gangster because only yung schoolboys or old ppl can mean a real gangster under this words.

круто is used but mainly among youngsters (MTV etc.) 
пацан is used mainly jokingly meaning 'guy' and you won't call anyone пацан if you know and respect him, cause this word came from the poor and the criminals.


----------



## martinemussies

cyanista said:
			
		

> You could perhaps use "подруга"
> 
> " Блин!" is very widely used to convey anger, irritation, frustration and so on - when someone doesn't want to use stronger words
> 
> By the way, short for "computer" is "комп". There are thousands of slang expressions in the computer field (mostly Russianized English words) but I'm not sure if you're interested


 
Здорoво !! 

Hy, I thought "подруга" means girlfriend in a non-romantic way. Can you
really use is as "girl" instead of "девушка"? And what's "girlfriend" when
you're having a relationship with her?

Well, if "Блин" isn't such a nice word, than блинчики cannot be tasty 
Seriously, where does this word come from?

And yes, of course, I'd LOVE to learn more words related to компьютер 
is that mouse also called мышь and is your keyboard a клавиатура?

До встрeчи, xx Maртине.


----------



## martinemussies

P.S.
Excuse me, I just noticed that the "pancake-issue" is discussed
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=76323 already.


----------



## Garou

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Здорoво !!


Драсьте! 



			
				martinemussies said:
			
		

> Hy, I thought "подруга" means girlfriend in a non-romantic way. Can you
> really use is as "girl" instead of "девушка"? And what's "girlfriend" when
> you're having a relationship with her?


Подруга means your friend if she's a girl/woman/granny etc. (FEM.)
My girlfriend=моя девушка (=i have a relationship with her)
Девушка is a young lady, but if you ever say 'Моя (его, твоя и пр.) девушка' that would definitely mean that you have a relationship with her.


			
				martinemussies said:
			
		

> Well, if "Блин" isn't such a nice word, than блинчики cannot be tasty
> Seriously, where does this word come from?


Блинчики mean pancakes and YES they are tasty  Блин has two meanings (1. pancake 2. bad word with блядь (whore) as an origin)



			
				martinemussies said:
			
		

> And yes, of course, I'd LOVE to learn more words related to компьютер
> is that mouse also called мышь and is your keyboard a клавиатура?


Mouse= мышь=мЫшка\мышА (slang)
Keyboard=клавиатУра= клАва (slang)
PC/Computer=ПК, компьЮтер= комп (slang)
Internet=интернЕт=инЕт, нет, сеть (slang)
Notebook=ноутбУк=нОут, бук (slang)
Program (software)= прОга, софтИна, софт (slang)



			
				martinemussies said:
			
		

> До встрeчи, xx Maртине.


xx is rarely used in russian  It's mostly American, isn't it?


----------



## cyanista

martinemussies said:
			
		

> I thought "подруга" means girlfriend in a non-romantic way. Can you
> really use is as "girl" instead of "девушка"?



Don't forget, we are talking about slang. Yes, some say "одна подруга" meaning "a girl". For example:
"Тут одна подруга жаждет с тобой поговорить." That's "slangish". Something like: "One gal here is keen on talking to ya." 
Much more common, however, is to say "девчонка". Nicely colloquial. 




			
				martinemussies said:
			
		

> And yes, of course, I'd LOVE to learn more words related to компьютер



A few more:

"чАйник" a person who doesn't know much about computers 
"желЕзо" computer hardware
"вИнт, вЕник" (standard "винчЕстер") hard disc
"комп завИс" the computer crashed
"скачAть" to download
"собAка, собAчка" @
"Аська" ICQ
"мыло" e-mail
"чат" a chat
"чАтиться" to chat
"мессAга" message
"сабж" subject
"клИкать" to click
"приаттАчить" to add an attachment
"гАмать, гАмить" to play computer games

As you probably noticed, many of them are distorted English loans conveniently adjusted to fit in the flow of Russian speech.


----------



## Garou

A couple of additions:

"чАйник" a person who doesn't know much about computers 
"желЕзо" computer hardware
"вИнт, вЕник (??), винч" (standard "винчЕстер") hard disc
"комп завИс" the computer crashed
"скачAть" to download
"собAка, собAчка (??)" @
"Аська, Ася" ICQ
"мыло" e-mail
"чат" a chat
"чАтиться" to chat
"мессAга" message
"сабж" subject
"клИкать" to click
"приаттАчить" to add an attachment
"гАмать, гАмить" to play computer games


----------



## cyanista

Garou said:
			
		

> "вИнт, вЕник (??), винч" (standard "винчЕстер") hard disc
> 
> "собAка, собAчка (??)" @


Especially for Garou: 1 2 3


----------



## Garou

cyanista said:
			
		

> Especially for Garou: 1 2


 
these links show that Веник is used by kids or women only and that собачка is not used at all (only a couple of links in google show that this word has no use in this meaning). Actually i do not ned to checkthis. I know this


----------



## Jana337

Garou said:
			
		

> these links show that Веник is used by kids or women only


Could you elaborate on it? Why would a word be disqualified from being a valid part of the vocabulary just because it is used by kids or women (which I find somewhat hard to believe...). 





> Actually i do not ned to checkthis. I know this


Open-minded people never hesitate to confront their knowledge with that of other people...

Jana


----------



## Lev Yakupov

Also there it is, I mean in russia, another funny word for @ which I usually prefer to use:
пёсик - pjOsik - a puppy 

It comes from собака (a dog) pet name.


----------



## ucraniana

Hi to all,

Well, that's great to discuss this language aspect. I think for a foreigner it's good to learn all these expressions - just to understand and react in the proper way. But as for usage. I think, it's rather ambiguous, because some of them are strong by connotation. For example, if somebody calls me "Chuviha" I may be very cross with him or her.  And "lave" is not so common - people would choose to say "babki"; for US dollars (Ukrainian unofficial second currency we say "zelenyie" or "baksy" (from American "bucks") - and we say "pri babkah", too. 

"Patsan" is common among teenagers, more "adult" will say "paren'" - "boyfriend" is also "paren' ". Girlfriend  is "devushka", "podruga". 

As for "Hi there" - "Privet vsem!", "ZdorOvo!" "Salut!", "Hi"
As for "Cool" - "ZdOrovo!" (don't mix these two words!, "Klyovo", "Kruto", "Super", "Klas", "Klassno".

We also use "AfigEt'!" or "Ni figA sebe!" as interjection of surprise, admiration, disapproval, disappointment. "Laja" (Лажа) is losing its popularity, we'd say "FigniA". Ι think this last one is getting the most common, and you will not abuse anybody's feelings while using it - the same as saying "Blin" all the time.

One more thing: the Russian women tend to be more careful with words. Even if they say bad language after each second word, two "подруги" may talk this "bird's" language at full length, but if a man approaches them and they care, they will shift to a more normal language layer. 

Generally, the Russians will automatically shift to a more polite speech when they meet an older person, a younger person, men when they see women and women when they see men, students and schoolchildren when they see teachers and professors. The Russians are taught to look more polite at public, whoever it could consist of, though in private talk they will loose oneselves to the total extent!

To summerize: Correct me if I am wrong, but I think using Russian slang is not so common as, say, American slang. It's still considered unpolite. Yes, you will hear it in the streets, but watch out to abuse them yourself - even your equals may pull you up! 

One of my foreign-language teachers uses "colloquialisms" from time to time, but she is often to tell such things when it's not recommended. Sounds really weird!

Any suggestions are really welcome! I see we have Russian guys here. I live in Ukraine, though in a Russian-speaking community. "Northerner" Russian-speakers may have other areas of words usage, eh?


----------



## Deji

Since I lost everything that I wrote earlier, I'll only do a quick list:

Na haljavu - for free
Torchat' - to have fun
Dut' - to do marihuana
Koks - cocaine
Kislota - acid
Da lampochki/mne po parabanu - I don't care
Buhat' - To drink alcohol
Durak/dura - idiot. About as offensive as the English counterpart.
v zapoi - to constantly drink for a longer period of time
Zaraza - someone you dislike, literally 'infection'
Zakuska - something you consume with vodka to help ease the taste
etc.


----------



## Lev Yakupov

ucraniana said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong...


You absolutely right, thanks for you contribution!

Deji's post remind me some russian words, which are very popular especially in student community:

*zapI:vka* - _запивка_ - a sode-water usually coca-cola, a cheap replacement of zakuska, swallowed immediately after vodka or another high-degree drink 
*jOrsh'* - _ёрш_ - a cocktail made up from equal parts of vodka & beer. Rarely used, more powerful recipe is to use beer instead of zapivka 
*hA:vat'* - _хавать_ - to eat. Usually used with _по_ prefix, example: _Есть что похавать?_ - Get something to chow?


----------



## Xopxe

I will add more:
музОн - music
попсА - pop-music
рокЕшник - rock-music
панкУха - punk music
блэкУха - black rock
желЕзо, тяжелЯтина -  heavy rock
смакотА - something tasty
америкОс, пиндОс - an American
баклажАн - a Negro
хач - Armenian
чУрка - Native of the Caucasus or Central Asia
китаЁз Chinese
сИний - carrier criminal (with tatoos)
хрЕнь - stuff
шпИлять - to play (cards, PC)
штемпЫ - units in PC games
конрУха, контрА - Counter-Strike (popular PC game)
контрЫ - counter-terrorists (in this game)
террорЫ - terrorists (in this game)
баблО, бАбки, бабулЕты, лэвЭ - money
БЕлочка - Belaya Tserkow (Ukrainian town)
ФрИско - Ivano-Frankovsk (Ukrainian town)
ОрджО - Ordzhonikidze (Ukrainian town)
Симф - Simferopol (Ukrainian town)
Днепр - Dnepropetrovsk (Ukrainian city)
адмИн - administrator
мЭн - manager
грАбли - arms, hands
затОчка - face
хлебАло - mouth
шнОбель - nose
Уши - earphones
мОник - display
тачка - car
бус - bus
мент, мУсор, легАвый - cop
нАрик, наркОша - drug addict
пАцик, тип, типОк - a certain guy
старпЁр - old man
The most of these words are crude and derogatory.
Ask if you want more. I can translate into commonly used Ukrainian (and Surzhyk too) also.
BR for everybody.


----------



## Hryts

BTW Martine, you name should be spelt Мартин in Russian, since the E at the end of your name is silent.

If you write Мартине people will think you're name is pronounced Martinye. English words in Russian are spelt how they SOUND, not according to English Spelling.

Britney Spears - Бритни Спирс
George Bush - Джордж Буш
Jason - Джейсон
Paul - Пол
etc.


----------



## Yushatak

Privet ^-^

I am trying to become competant enough in Russian as to be able to converse online with people. I can read cyrillic (albeit slowly), and know a few basic words (a couple useless ones in addition to those below, like airplane and horse, lol)

-Aga = Yep
-Menya = My
-Da = Yes
-Nyet = No
-Russki = Russian
-Angliski = English
-V = In
-Paka = Later (see you later)

I also have a Russian-English dictionary, for reference. I need to know a bunch of words that are used regularly on the internet, as well as basic conversational words. Things like the equivalent of "lol", "omg", "pwn", "game", "play a game", "win", "lose", all manner of things one might say in an online game or chat. 

If you like you can just list a bunch of words in cyrillic Russian and I can look them up, you could provide romanization/translation, whatever is easy for you guys! I just need some raw material to study. Thanks!

~Yushatak


----------



## Kolan

Yushatak said:


> I need to know a bunch of words that are used regularly on the internet, as well as basic conversational words. Things like the equivalent of "lol", "omg", "pwn", "game", "play a game", "win", "lose", all manner of things one might say in an online game or chat.


You may wish to learn some Internet slang developed by an alternative group of Russian internautes (so called *падонки)*, very funny but extremely popular in chat and blogs. Although, it represents a high degree of difficulty.

Examples: *patstalom* = пацсталом = под столом (от смеха) = just fell under the table laughing

*preved *= превед  = привет = greeting, hello

*rulez *= рулез = круто = tough, cool (high praise), from _rules_, ant. _sucks_.

*krivedko *= криведко = креветка = shrimp, someone's admission that (s)he is a clinical idiot.

See more, starting at :

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4

(in Russian only)


----------



## Woland

Yushatak said:


> Privet ^-^
> 
> -Paka = Later (see you later)


 
 In other uses,пока means  yet/while/till


----------



## NPZ2008

Hi...we're starting a fanzine for russian / american comics artists to collaborate.  We need a good name, any suggestions?


----------

